# Anyone have a Kindle?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Just found out about these beasts... Does anyone have one? what about it do you love or hate? Which model do you own? If I could get more people on Amazon to ebook the books I'm interested in, I'd swoop one of those suckers up.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I hear the Barnes and Noble Nook is the way to go now. I am told you can swap books with people and stuff, but I dont know how any of that works, hubby says I should have one because I read all the time, but I always have my laptop with me, and I read free ebooks all the time on that, so I dont know if I can justify another gadget.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I purchased the Barnes and Noble Nook and i LOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a HUGE reader, I read multiple books a week and it is just perfect for me. Lightweight with tons of different books for me to choose from, the books are cheaper than actual books, i love the bottom part cuz it's color and touch screen, i love the overall look of it, there's not really much I can say negatively about it... I really just love love love it. I'm a penny pinching cheapskate and I will cruise barnes and noble for free books weekly and also the books under 5 dollars. I don't think I have EVER paid over 5 for any of my books and i have like a hundred... probably half to 3/4 were free! mmm i love my nook... *pats it* it is ALWAYS by my side. day and night


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I purchased the Barnes and Noble Nook and i LOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a HUGE reader, I read multiple books a week and it is just perfect for me. Lightweight with tons of different books for me to choose from, the books are cheaper than actual books, i love the bottom part cuz it's color and touch screen, i love the overall look of it, there's not really much I can say negatively about it... I really just love love love it. I'm a penny pinching cheapskate and I will cruise barnes and noble for free books weekly and also the books under 5 dollars. I don't think I have EVER paid over 5 for any of my books and i have like a hundred... probably half to 3/4 were free! mmm i love my nook... *pats it* it is ALWAYS by my side. day and night


Barnes and Noble has free books you can download on the Nook? I didnt know those kinds of things had free books from the manufacturer. I download free ebooks a lot from the publishers, like Baen has a lot of free books.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Barnes and Noble has free books you can download on the Nook? I didnt know those kinds of things had free books from the manufacturer. I download free ebooks a lot from the publishers, like Baen has a lot of free books.


oh yeah i download free books from barnes and noble alllll the time! What's Baen???


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

what's a book?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> oh yeah i download free books from barnes and noble alllll the time! What's Baen???


http://www.baen.com/library/

I really like Mercedes Lackey, I have read all of the free books in the library there by her, as well as most of her other books. There's a series by her and her husband Larry Dixon that is terrific.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Just found out about these beasts... Does anyone have one? what about it do you love or hate? Which model do you own? If I could get more people on Amazon to ebook the books I'm interested in, I'd swoop one of those suckers up.


What's a Kindle? BTW just noticed your user pic LMAO :rofl: ... So bad but so funny LoL

Edit - Never mind. Nope but I'm saving up for my next birthday


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

My mom got the B&N nook and is obsessed!! She has to tell me about every new update or thing she can do on it. It crashed on her somehow and she's been complaining for about a week while she waits on her new one to arrive...Lord, help us all!!!


----------

